# جريمة لا يعاقب عليها القانون



## abokaf2020 (22 يوليو 2009)

*قتلته... نعم قتلته, ولا ادري كيف قتلته, شعرت برغبة عارمة في البكاء, ولم يخطر ببالي ابدا ان اقتل ولو نملة, ما دامت لم تؤذني, ولكنه افزعني. 
تسلل الي الشقة, ولم يدرى ان احدا كان متيقظاً, لمحته وهو يتحرك, ويبدو انه فوجئ بوجودي كما فوجئت انا بوجوده, صرخت باسمه, فأنا اعرفه جيدا, فأرتبك ولم يدرى ماذا يفعل , والي اين يذهب, وجدته يهرع الي المطبخ, جريت بسرعة وحاولت قدر استطاعتي ان امنعه من الوصول الي المطبخ, وانا انادي علي اخي الذي كان لا يزال متيقظا,وما ان رأني محتجزا اياه حتي صاح " اقتله ,اقتله هيا انه يستحقها, لن نقدر عليه اذا دخل المطبخ " كان يحاول التملص, فوجدت نفسي استل السلاح الوحيد الذي وجدته سانحا وقتها, وهويت به علي جسده مرة , مرتين ...ثلاث مرات... وتوقفت عن ضربه بالسلاح , ولكن بعد فوات الاوان, لانه صار الان جسدا ممزقا. 
ياللبشاعة ...انا فعلت هذا؟؟؟؟!! لا اصدق0
ولما رأني اخي حزينا صاح " لقد استحق ما جري له " قاطعته , دامعا : "ولكني لم اقصد قتله بهذه الطريقة الوحشية ... كانت تكفيه ضربة واحدة " وذابت الكلمات في حلقي فلم اكمل. 
وبعد التخلص من الاشلاء - ولا ادري كيف نمت هذه الليلة - وفي الصباح الباكر لم استطع اخفاء ما حدث, فأخبرت ابي وامي وكل من قابلت بما فعلت, فوجدتهم يقولون: " يا لك من فتي شجاع, لقد استحق ما حدث له." فأقاطعهم :" ولكنه لو يؤذى احدا" فتقول امي :" ان تركته كان سيؤذينا جميعا , انا اعرف هذا المجرم الخطير" ويقول احد اصدقائي" ياليت امثاله يتعظون ولا يتجرؤن علي البيوت ثانية" ولكني اشعر اني ساحمل ذنبه في رقبتي, لذا قطعت عهدا علي نفسي الا اقتل مرة اخري مهما كانت الظروف. 
مرت الايام ويبدو ان هناك من عرف بجريمتي من اقاربه وجاء ليثار منى , وحين رايته استللت نفس السلاح, وانقضضت عليه محاولا قتله ناسيا العهد ولكنه - ولا ادري هل من سوء حظي ام من حسن حظي - استطاع الهرب والافلات ولم اره مرة اخري. 
صارحت امي بخوفي من ان يكون قريبه هذا يعد عدته ويجمع كل اقارب المجني عليه ليعود مرة اخري وينجح في اخذ ثأره , فقالت لي امي " لا تخف, وخذ هذه سوف تحميك منه" 
اعطت لي امي زجاجة طويلة, ولا اعرف كيف ستحميني زجاجة طويلة, المهم اني اخذتها منها. 
جرت الايام والحادث لا يزال يتعلق بذهني ولا استطيع ان انساه ابدا, حتي بدأ يطاردني في احلامي, حتي انني كنت اوقظ من في البيت جميعا علي صراخي كل يوم في منتصف الليل.... 
وذات ليلة, استقظت فجأة وظللت اصرخ:" قتلته...قتا ... قتا... قتلته..." فسمع الجيران صراخي وفزعوا من نومهم, وابلغوا الشرطة بما سمعوا , لحظات قليلة ووجدت الشرطة تطرق باب بيتنا. 
وبعد التحقيق معي , وتوافر جميع الادلة , مع شهود, واداة الجريمة, اضافة الي اعترافي . 
واخيرا حرر الضابط محضرا بالحادث: 
الجاني : انا 
اداة الجريمة: حذاء اسود مقاس 40 
الشهود: اخي 
مكان الجريمة: المطبخ 
المجني عليه: فأر بني صغير *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
كتيييير حلووووووة
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (22 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله جدا" يا ابو كف
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي
مرسي كتير​*


----------



## twety (22 يوليو 2009)

*توقعت انه برص*
*بس برافو شجاع شجاع يعنى*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## tena_tntn (22 يوليو 2009)

حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## KARL (22 يوليو 2009)

انت شجاع جدا يا ابو كف
ههههههههههههه

شكرا ليك​


----------



## zezza (22 يوليو 2009)

يا وحشة يا مجرمة 
ايه قساوة القلب دى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
حلو كتير يا ابو كف

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

تحـــــــــــفه 

ميرررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (23 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
روعة يا ابوكف
ميررررررررررسى ليكى
تسلم ايدك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (23 يوليو 2009)

_*ههههههههههههههه 
افتكرتة صرصار
ميرررررررسى يا حبيبتى موضوع جميل*_​


----------



## abokaf2020 (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كتير لروددكم الروعة والجميلة


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2009)

​ههههههههههه
اكتير حلوة
شكرااا


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة


----------



## merna lovejesus (26 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههه حلوة اوووووووووى مبرسى كتيييييييييييير


----------



## zama (29 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة أوى  أوى  ..


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 يوليو 2009)

هههههههه

حلوة ياقمر 

تعيشى وتعملى فينا مقالب 

ثانكس ياسكره ​


----------



## maro_12 (30 يوليو 2009)

thank you it is a good story


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير لكل اللي شجعوني وسابوا رد


----------



## Elita (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه 
حلوة مرسي
​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه

كده


حلوه جدا شكرا​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

elita قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة مرسي
> ​



مرورك نور الموضوع


----------



## abokaf2020 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كده
> 
> ...



تعيش وتاخد غيرها شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

رائع جميلة

شكر ليك​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2010)

_*مش حرام الزمة   هتروحى من ربنا فين ؟*_
_*ههههههههه*_
_*حلو  اوى*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

ليه الغدر ده يا ابو كف

دخل بيته وهو حاسس بامان  ههههههههههه

تعملى كده ؟؟؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي  ليكي*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (8 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
انت اخرك فار باين عليك


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا كتير لكل اللي ردوا 
ملحوظة ابوكف بنت وليس ولد 
اختكم وليس اخوكم


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (18 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

حلوة أوى


----------

